# Wow Conor



## quasar44

Bigger , stronger and more dangerous than ever 

I hope Tony beats Khabib because Conor vs Tony would be insane 

MAS is just too big ..I think 
Mas would KO Usman


----------



## quasar44

Conor vs Justin would be fun next match


----------



## Headhunter

Meh same old same old. Gave him a nice easy win against a guy who's been stopped in the first round multiple times, lost his last 2, likes to fight on his feet and a slow starter who's on the decline. The perfect matchup. He loses to the top guys in any division.


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Meh same old same old. Gave him a nice easy win against a guy who's been stopped in the first round multiple times, lost his last 2, likes to fight on his feet and a slow starter who's on the decline. The perfect matchup. He loses to the top guys in any division.



Conor is as good as any striker we have ever seen .
 I hope Tony beats K


----------



## quasar44

Cerrone clearly has brain damage as his reflexes are not there
  Still a top 10 in any div


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> Conor is as good as any striker we have ever seen .
> I hope Tony beats K


That's why he got knocked down by a wrestler and had to shoot a desperation takedown on Diaz because he was about to get knocked out


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> Cerrone clearly has brain damage as his reflexes are not there
> Still a top 10 in any div


Lol you're a doctor who can asses someone over a computer screen. Damm no point having brain scans anymore then....there is no reason to think he has brain damage no he's not as good as he was. That's because he's been fighting for years and his bodies slowing down. That's life that's how these things go


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> That's why he got knocked down by a wrestler and had to shoot a desperation takedown on Diaz because he was about to get knocked out



He only got knocked down because he was worn out and looking only for take downs.
 Tony will beat Khabib . He has far superior striking , better Subs and is a division 1 wrestler 
 I am betting $500 at -250


----------



## quasar44

Conors striking is as good as anyone


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Lol you're a doctor who can asses someone over a computer screen. Damm no point having brain scans anymore then....there is no reason to think he has brain damage no he's not as good as he was. That's because he's been fighting for years and his bodies slowing down. That's life that's how these things go



He takes so many head shots and his style is so physical


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> He only got knocked down because he was worn out and looking only for take downs.
> Tony will beat Khabib . He has far superior striking , better Subs and is a division 1 wrestler
> I am betting $500 at -250


Worn out? It was the second round lol make all the excuses you want. Lol you mean you're preying tony wins because you know mcgrgeor gets  destroyed again by khabib


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> Conors striking is as good as anyone


You already said that


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> He takes so many head shots and his style is so physical


Again are you a doctor?


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Worn out? It was the second round lol make all the excuses you want. Lol you mean you're preying tony wins because you know mcgrgeor gets  destroyed again by khabib



No ..I think tony vs MC is a far more exciting and fun fight


----------



## quasar44

Right now the best strikers are : ( any order )
Jones , Israel , Conor and Tony


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Again are you a doctor?



no but my brother is and I will ask him


----------



## quasar44

Your clearly not a doctor !!!


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> no but my brother is and I will ask him


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> Your clearly not a doctor !!!


No I'm not but I'm not diagnosing brain damage based on what I watch on YouTube


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> No ..I think tony vs MC is a far more exciting and fun fight


Why? Because khabib puts him down  and taps him again


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

quasar44 said:


> Conors striking is as good as anyone


Not as good as mayweather


----------



## marques

Now we know for sure it was an easy match. But was it one too bad or another too good?

Anyway, I liked the shoulders and head kick with toes. I wonder why these are not used more often. Shoulder very handy during many wrestling controls; and the head kick with toes easier... (for me, at least.) 

Waiting for more now.


----------



## Headhunter

marques said:


> Now we know for sure it was an easy match. But was it one too bad or another too good?
> 
> Anyway, I liked the shoulders and head kick with toes. I wonder why these are not used more often. Shoulder very handy during many wrestling controls; and the head kick with toes easier... (for me, at least.)
> 
> Waiting for more now.


Simply yes he looked good in that fight but cerrone was the perfect opponent to make him look good. Cerrone is a great fighter with a great heart and work ethic no question. The guys got great kickboxing great combos, great grappling and is exciting as they come. That's a given. 

But it's also well known. He's a slow starter and doesn't perform well in high pressure fights (e,g the Diaz fight, the RDA title fight etc) and he's been stopped a number of times by strikes in the first round. He's also mainly a striker who's unlikely to shoot a double leg on you. Plus he's 36 with a lot of miles on the clock with the amount of fights he's had. I think one year he had about 6 fights in 1 year (haven't checked his stats so that could be wrong.)

Yes mcgrgeor looked good no question and no I don't think cerrone took a dive like others have said. But that was a fight McGregor was meant to win and make him look good and yeah fair enough McGregor had to do it. But I don't see him doing that to any of the top guys in any division. Khabib would do exactly the same thing he did last time. Usman would rag doll him and even masdival I think has to much in the gas tank for McGregor to handle


----------



## quasar44

Cerrone does not have the reflexes of old days 
His style is too damaging and he should call it quits 

Conor most likely will fight Mas ..next


----------



## Buka

I’m a longtime fan of Cowboy. I hope he retires, I don’t want to see him get hurt.

You know what McGregor is? He’s a very shrewd businessman who happens to be very good at fighting.


----------



## CB Jones

Conor is a top tier UFC fighter who will crush lower tier fighters 9 out of 10 times.

Cerrone is sadly on the down hill slide in his career.

Still a great win for Connor.  Coming off a big layoff and dominating a much bigger opponent.


----------



## quasar44

CB Jones said:


> Conor is a top tier UFC fighter who will crush lower tier fighters 9 out of 10 times.
> 
> Cerrone is sadly on the down hill slide in his career.
> 
> Still a great win for Connor.  Coming off a big layoff and dominating a much bigger opponent.



Conor has beat the best ever : Aldo in 13 s, Max H and KO of Dustin


----------



## Dirty Dog

quasar44 said:


> Cerrone does not have the reflexes of old days
> His style is too damaging and he should call it quits
> 
> Conor most likely will fight Mas ..next



How long do you think you'd last in the ring with Cowboy?


----------



## Headhunter

Dirty Dog said:


> How long do you think you'd last in the ring with Cowboy?


Depends if his wrestling coach shows him enough takedowns lol


----------



## quasar44

Dirty Dog said:


> How long do you think you'd last in the ring with Cowboy?



About as long as you !!
What a peon question


----------



## Dirty Dog

quasar44 said:


> About as long as you !!



Probably longer, because I'm not stupid enough to get in a ring with him.
Or, for that matter, talk smack about him. Because he knows where to find me.
But you sure do talk a lot of smack for someone who probably wouldn't last 10 seconds in the ring with him.
As well as making medical diagnoses without the qualification or information to do so.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Headhunter said:


> Depends if his wrestling coach shows him enough takedowns lol



Cowboy has always been a striker, but I think it would be a mistake to say his ground game is weak. It may be weak _*for a top level UFC fighter*_ but it's not weak.


----------



## quasar44

Dirty Dog said:


> Probably longer, because I'm not stupid enough to get in a ring with him.
> Or, for that matter, talk smack about him. Because he knows where to find me.
> But you sure do talk a lot of smack for someone who probably wouldn't last 10 seconds in the ring with him.
> As well as making medical diagnoses without the qualification or information to do so.


 I would last as long as against a tiger lol 
I am just noticing his motor functions are not as good 
 I don’t think he cares what I think but his brain health will only get worse


----------



## quasar44

He has been obliterated 3 fights in a row


----------



## Martial D

kempodisciple said:


> Not as good as mayweather


If by striking you mean taking full advantage of the rules of boxing by keeping his head by his knees half the time, then sure. Better. At boxing.

Striking, ie kicks punches knees elbows(and sometimes shoulders!) then it's no contest


----------



## Tez3

quasar44 said:


> Conor is as good as any striker we have ever seen .
> I hope Tony beats K




Correction.... as good as you have seen, I've seen thousands over many years.



quasar44 said:


> Cerrone clearly has brain damage as his reflexes are not there
> Still a top 10 in any div




and you know that how?

so how long have you been an MMA expert? You must have trained, reffed, coached, cornered, fought in MMA to know so much, no, that would be me. 
Conor is a not bad fighter, being in the UFC means he's one of a great many fighters. As the business expands they take on more and more, doesn't mean they are the best, just the ones that are likely to sell tickets, many want to see him beaten so will pay to watch him, others, the fanboys like yourself overate him and want to see him win. John wants Conor to fight Justin Gaethje next anyway.


----------



## quasar44

Conor is a special one of a kind talent 

He will fight I think Nate next for a trilogy in March ??


----------



## quasar44

Thousands lol


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> Conor is a special one of a kind talent
> 
> He will fight I think Nate next for a trilogy in March ??


Lol he really isn't, yes he's got some skills but his wrestling and jiu jitsu are be,over average for that high level and his cardio is rubbish


----------



## Tez3

quasar44 said:


> Thousands lol



Yes thousands. I've been involved in MMA for over 20 years, I know just about all the fighters in the UK and many from Europe, I've watched thousands of fights in that time, I've been to hundreds of fight nights ( just about one a weekend sometimes two, ten fights or so per card,add it up) many of which I've helped promote or I've reffed or cornered or coached. I've taken fighters across to Europe (Naples was the most fun, mafia run)

I've seen better fighters than some in the UFC, not all get picked up or even want to, there's still a certain amount of luck involved. There's not a lot of money in MMA until you get right to the top so many potential fighters can't carry on or have to have a day job which means no full time training etc. Promoters will go for fighters who entertain the crowd and they often aren't always the best fighters who can be perceived as being boring. No promoter wants fighters who can KO their opponent in a the first couple of minutes of the fight. It's not unique to MMA of course.  
I'm not sure who you think the people are on this site, most are very experienced martial artists with wide interests and knowledge.


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Lol he really isn't, yes he's got some skills but his wrestling and jiu jitsu are be,over average for that high level and his cardio is rubbish



He may fight Justin at 170  pounds
He has good Grappling , its just that, Khabib is a whole  new level.

Conor vs. Justin would be a barn burner


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Lol he really isn't, yes he's got some skills but his wrestling and jiu jitsu are be,over average for that high level and his cardio is rubbish



I would put him up in the top 5-7 of all-time and climbing higher .


----------



## Martial D

Tez3 said:
			
		

> No promoter wants fighters who can KO their opponent in a the first couple of minutes of the fight.



If by that you mean every single promoter that has 3 numbers in his iq… then sure.


----------



## quasar44

Tez3 said:


> Yes thousands. I've been involved in MMA for over 20 years, I know just about all the fighters in the UK and many from Europe, I've watched thousands of fights in that time, I've been to hundreds of fight nights ( just about one a weekend sometimes two, ten fights or so per card,add it up) many of which I've helped promote or I've reffed or cornered or coached. I've taken fighters across to Europe (Naples was the most fun, mafia run)
> 
> I've seen better fighters than some in the UFC, not all get picked up or even want to, there's still a certain amount of luck involved. There's not a lot of money in MMA until you get right to the top so many potential fighters can't carry on or have to have a day job which means no full time training etc. Promoters will go for fighters who entertain the crowd and they often aren't always the best fighters who can be perceived as being boring. No promoter wants fighters who can KO their opponent in a the first couple of minutes of the fight. It's not unique to MMA of course.
> I'm not sure who you think the people are on this site, most are very experienced martial artists with wide interests and knowledge.



I can guarantee the best fight in the UFC. Its the highest level for 145 pounds and up.
Japan probably has superior fighters at 125 and 135
UFC has the best, by far. The offer the most money and you get huge spons.

I dont get all the CM hate here.. its very bizarre. The only person at his weight class better than him is Khabib and nobody on the planet is as good at those 2


----------



## quasar44

Reading a ton of ignorant comments saying CM is not that good lol.
Not a person in here would last 2 seconds with him and the pros dont last very long


----------



## Dirty Dog

quasar44 said:


> Conor is a special one of a kind talent




Bollucks. He is certainly a talented fighter, but he is far from a singular talent.


----------



## Dirty Dog

quasar44 said:


> Reading a ton of ignorant comments saying CM is not that good lol.
> Not a person in here would last 2 seconds with him and the pros dont last very long



They don't? You do know he's not undefeated, right?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

quasar44 said:


> Not a person in here would last 2 seconds with him


That seems a bit extreme.


----------



## Tez3

Martial D said:


> If by that you mean every single promoter that has 3 numbers in his iq… then sure.




Well. while the crowds like a good KO they also like a 'battle,' fighters going toe to toe for all the rounds, they want something they can shout at and for. They want their money's worth. A ten fight card that only lasts a couple of minutes each isn't going to be to their liking and you will have many disgruntled customers. they go for an evening's entertainment not an hours with long breaks in between fights.


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> Reading a ton of ignorant comments saying CM is not that good lol.
> Not a person in here would last 2 seconds with him and the pros dont last very long


Lol you're obviously a brainwashed fanboy. Yes he's good but nothing hugely amazing there's way better than him


----------



## Tez3

quasar44 said:


> I can guarantee the best fight in the UFC. Its the highest level for 145 pounds and up.
> Japan probably has superior fighters at 125 and 135
> UFC has the best, by far. The offer the most money and you get huge spons.
> 
> I dont get all the CM hate here.. its very bizarre. The only person at his weight class better than him is Khabib and nobody on the planet is as good at those 2




Ok we get you like Conor, we get that you think you are the world's expert in the UFC fighters, but your enthusiasm is making you get carried away. No one is actually 'hating' Conor here ( he's actually quite a charming man) but you are taking your opinion as being a fact and it's not, it's an opinion.



quasar44 said:


> Not a person in here would last 2 seconds with him and the pros dont last very long



Look, you can't last against a school girl, you are a beginner so I don't actually think your opinion is that strong on this.




quasar44 said:


> FC has the best, by far. The offer the most money and you get huge spons.




No they don't necessaraily have the best they have the most entertaining, the most talked about, the most fighters who sell tickets. The UFC is a business it is about making money. Conor sells tickets, he has a lot of haters who will buy tickets to see him beaten ( the UFC knows this and will match him accordingly, either to build him up or knock him down), he has a lot of supporters who will also buy tickets, for the UFC it's win win, they make money, for the fighters not so much. They also don't pay nearly as much as you think, there's more conditions than you think as well. It remains a world wide brand name and people want to fight on their shows but it's rapidly turning into how boxing is these days. How many people who have fought in the UFC can you call friends btw? I think you are looking at this from a fanboy point of view so aren't seeing behind the hype and show business.
Any fighter is only as good as their last fight, any fighter can be beaten, fighting is a strange game and relies on a lot of things, a fighter will train, do their conditioning, get their tactics sorted and yet it can all go pear shaped in the fight for reasons they never thought of. It depends how well they can 'adapt and overcome', even the best can't always, it is as had been said in the past  it's a game of physical chess, even a weaker opponent can beat you nothing is certain, that's what makes it exciting to watch.


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> I can guarantee the best fight in the UFC. Its the highest level for 145 pounds and up.
> Japan probably has superior fighters at 125 and 135
> UFC has the best, by far. The offer the most money and you get huge spons.
> 
> I dont get all the CM hate here.. its very bizarre. The only person at his weight class better than him is Khabib and nobody on the planet is as good at those 2





quasar44 said:


> I can guarantee the best fight in the UFC. Its the highest level for 145 pounds and up.
> Japan probably has superior fighters at 125 and 135
> UFC has the best, by far. The offer the most money and you get huge spons.
> 
> I dont get all the CM hate here.. its very bizarre. The only person at his weight class better than him is Khabib and nobody on the planet is as good at those 2


Lol you've just shown how little you know. A lot of fighters have now left the UFC because they're not allowed to wear sponsorships anymore because of the reebok deal.

Also you seem to be forgetting how Nate Diaz made him tap with like a week to train and McGregor had to literally turn and run away to escape in the second fight. He struggled twice against a gatekeeper and also got  tapped out by Joe Duffy and a guy I can't even remember. Also got battered by an out of shape mendes until he gassed out. I'm sure you'll make excuses for all that to. Typical fanboy behaviour


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> I would put him up in the top 5-7 of all-time and climbing higher .


Lol just lol one win in 3 years


----------



## Tez3

Headhunter said:


> Lol just lol one win in 3 years



But, but it was the biggest bestest win eva!


----------



## Martial D

Tez3 said:


> Well. while the crowds like a good KO they also like a 'battle,' fighters going toe to toe for all the rounds, they want something they can shout at and for. They want their money's worth. A ten fight card that only lasts a couple of minutes each isn't going to be to their liking and you will have many disgruntled customers. they go for an evening's entertainment not an hours with long breaks in between fights.



A fighter that Kos all their opponents in a round is absolutely the most marketable product in any combat sport. Nobody likes watching a man have his jock sniffed and get laid on for three rounds.

And nobody complains about quick knock outs. That's exactly what everyone wants to see.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Martial D said:


> A fighter that Kos all their opponents in a round is absolutely the most marketable product in any combat sport. Nobody likes watching a man have his jock sniffed and get laid on for three rounds.
> 
> And nobody complains about quick knock outs. That's exactly what everyone wants to see.



Meh. I'd rather see a close, well matched contest in pretty much ANY sport. Blowouts are no fun.


----------



## Martial D

Dirty Dog said:


> Meh. I'd rather see a close, well matched contest in pretty much ANY sport. Blowouts are no fun.


Well sure, but that's really neither here nor there.

Evenly matched fights can and do also end in quick KO. Or are you that rare bird that likes to see the judges decide?


----------



## Tez3

Martial D said:


> A fighter that Kos all their opponents in a round is absolutely the most marketable product in any combat sport. Nobody likes watching a man have his jock sniffed and get laid on for three rounds.
> 
> And nobody complains about quick knock outs. That's exactly what everyone wants to see.




One quick KO in a card is fine , you try ten fights which finish quickly, I can tell you from experience no one is happy but of course you are just disagreeing for the sake of it. If you have never promoted a fight night you won't understand the problem. _*You have missed my point totally about it being a card full of quick finishes not one. *_
If you have all the fights on a card finish in the first round people aren't happy, you may think they would be but they aren't because they've paid for tickets for an evenings entertainment, they want good fights, ten minutes in total of fighting is NOT what they've paid for, especially if it's a long awaited fight between two well known rivals, they like to see a bit of a show.


----------



## quasar44

Tez3 said:


> Ok we get you like Conor, we get that you think you are the world's expert in the UFC fighters, but your enthusiasm is making you get carried away. No one is actually 'hating' Conor here ( he's actually quite a charming man) but you are taking your opinion as being a fact and it's not, it's an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you can't last against a school girl, you are a beginner so I don't actually think your opinion is that strong on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't necessaraily have the best they have the most entertaining, the most talked about, the most fighters who sell tickets. The UFC is a business it is about making money. Conor sells tickets, he has a lot of haters who will buy tickets to see him beaten ( the UFC knows this and will match him accordingly, either to build him up or knock him down), he has a lot of supporters who will also buy tickets, for the UFC it's win win, they make money, for the fighters not so much. They also don't pay nearly as much as you think, there's more conditions than you think as well. It remains a world wide brand name and people want to fight on their shows but it's rapidly turning into how boxing is these days. How many people who have fought in the UFC can you call friends btw? I think you are looking at this from a fanboy point of view so aren't seeing behind the hype and show business.
> Any fighter is only as good as their last fight, any fighter can be beaten, fighting is a strange game and relies on a lot of things, a fighter will train, do their conditioning, get their tactics sorted and yet it can all go pear shaped in the fight for reasons they never thought of. It depends how well they can 'adapt and overcome', even the best can't always, it is as had been said in the past  it's a game of physical chess, even a weaker opponent can beat you nothing is certain, that's what makes it exciting to watch.



I am not a beg 
Been doing other arts along time 
I am not a fanboy and CM has mostly been a thug his entire life


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Lol just lol one win in 3 years



and he has hardly fought in 4 yrs lol


----------



## quasar44

Who’s better than CM ??? Pound for pound 

John Jones , Khabib


----------



## Tez3

quasar44 said:


> I am not a beg
> Been doing other arts along time
> I am not a fanboy and CM has mostly been a thug his entire life




What is a 'beg'?

As you don't know Conor I'm not sure you can say he's been a thug most of his life, you won't have heard of him before he got into the UFC unlike myself who first met him in 2008 at a Cage rage event, I was there supporting a friend of mine. I've known his coach John 6 years longer since he fought my daughter's then boyfriend ( who fought in the UFC btw) and brought fighters over here for us and other promotions when he started coaching. 

As for being a fanboy, you very much are.


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> and he has hardly fought in 4 yrs lol


Yeah you're really not selling it well. 2 division champion but stripped of both titles for refusing to defend


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> Who’s better than CM ??? Pound for pound
> 
> John Jones , Khabib


Daniel Cormier, George's st Pierre, Anderson silva, stipe miocic, Amanda nunes, Henry cejudo, JON Jones, Khabib, Demetrius Johnson, Valentina schevchenko

Really any champion that's actually defended their title....also I don't remember McGregors name being in your top pound for pound fighters list before this fight....did he suddenly get this high uo by beating A in your words "brain damaged" Donald cerrone?


----------



## Martial D

Tez3 said:


> One quick KO in a card is fine , you try ten fights which finish quickly, I can tell you from experience no one is happy but of course you are just disagreeing for the sake of it. If you have never promoted a fight night you won't understand the problem. _*You have missed my point totally about it being a card full of quick finishes not one. *_
> If you have all the fights on a card finish in the first round people aren't happy, you may think they would be but they aren't because they've paid for tickets for an evenings entertainment, they want good fights, ten minutes in total of fighting is NOT what they've paid for, especially if it's a long awaited fight between two well known rivals, they like to see a bit of a show.


lol

Wow


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Great fight and very dramatic finish!


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Daniel Cormier, George's st Pierre, Anderson silva, stipe miocic, Amanda nunes, Henry cejudo, JON Jones, Khabib, Demetrius Johnson, Valentina schevchenko
> 
> Really any champion that's actually defended their title....also I don't remember McGregors name being in your top pound for pound fighters list before this fight....did he suddenly get this high uo by beating A in your words "brain damaged" Donald cerrone?



For active fighter it’s only Jones and Khabib 
 I would say CM is better than all the rest you said except Gsp


----------



## drop bear

My coach Anton and Rob when they met him.






He says Connor was cool when he was under no obligation to be.


----------



## quasar44

Gsp is still in peek form and I bet he could beat Khabib


----------



## drop bear

Martial D said:


> A fighter that Kos all their opponents in a round is absolutely the most marketable product in any combat sport. Nobody likes watching a man have his jock sniffed and get laid on for three rounds.
> 
> And nobody complains about quick knock outs. That's exactly what everyone wants to see.



And you get paid more to do it.


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> For active fighter it’s only Jones and Khabib
> I would say CM is better than all the rest you said except Gsp


No


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> For active fighter it’s only Jones and Khabib
> I would say CM is better than all the rest you said except Gsp


Here you go even the UFC who heavily overhype mcgregor don't even have him in the top 10 p4p and that's current UFC rankings so it's also excluding fighters outside the UFC and retired fighters like GSP


----------



## Tez3

quasar44 said:


> Gsp is still in peek form and I bet he could beat Khabib




I'm not sure he does much peeking to be honest though I'd be happy to have him peek around my way. 



drop bear said:


> He says Connor was cool when he was under no obligation to be.



Most people I know say that about him. He was charming when I met him that time, it was few years before the UFC though.


----------



## Tez3

drop bear said:


> And you get paid more to do it.



Try being a promoter though and every fight finishing in the first minute, not so much fun, in fact it's a nightmare.


----------



## Headhunter

drop bear said:


> My coach Anton and Rob when they met him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says Connor was cool when he was under no obligation to be.


I'm sure the old man he punched in a bar will say otherwise or the fan he assaulted or the referee he attacked or the bus full of fighters he attacked and injured a number of them


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> Try being a promoter though and every fight finishing in the first minute, not so much fun, in fact it's a nightmare.



They actually tell you to go for the ko in the UFC to get a fight bonus. 

And hey. As a fight promoter. You get to go home a bit earlier. Win win.


----------



## drop bear




----------



## quasar44

I am sorry I am in the minority but I think CM is one of the best ever 

He also creamed Halloway and Dustin and Aldo


----------



## quasar44

I think the goat is Jon Jones 

The goat


----------



## Headhunter

quasar44 said:


> I am sorry I am in the minority but I think CM is one of the best ever
> 
> He also creamed Halloway and Dustin and Aldo


Best ever with 0 title defences...sure


----------



## quasar44

Headhunter said:


> Best ever with 0 title defences...sure



Yes he never defended his 2 titles and that is a negative 
 I don’t know how he would do against Tony F


----------



## Tez3

drop bear said:


> They actually tell you to go for the ko in the UFC to get a fight bonus.
> 
> And hey. As a fight promoter. You get to go home a bit earlier. Win win.




Ah if only it worked like that, most fight promoters don't pay bonuses for KOs, being left with a lot of fans who were settling in for a night of fights and drinking aren't happy at only having ten minutes of actual fighting after paying for tickets and transport etc. they actually feel cheated, I know it sounds illogical but that's how it is.


----------



## Tez3

quasar44 said:


> I think the goat is Jon Jones
> 
> The goat



fanboy talk again. 'goat'


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> Ah if only it worked like that, most fight promoters don't pay bonuses for KOs, being left with a lot of fans who were settling in for a night of fights and drinking aren't happy at only having ten minutes of actual fighting after paying for tickets and transport etc. they actually feel cheated, I know it sounds illogical but that's how it is.



I've never been to watch a fight, and really have no interest in doing so, but...

A few years ago my daughter was really into "Frozen" - she was really excited when "Olaf's frozen adventure" was added to the TV list.

So, she 'saved' watching it until the evening, sat down with her Anna and Elsa dolls - discounting credits etc. it lasted about 17 minutes.


Imagine if she was drunk and expecting violence...


----------



## Tez3

pdg said:


> I've never been to watch a fight, and really have no interest in doing so, but...
> 
> A few years ago my daughter was really into "Frozen" - she was really excited when "Olaf's frozen adventure" was added to the TV list.
> 
> So, she 'saved' watching it until the evening, sat down with her Anna and Elsa dolls - discounting credits etc. it lasted about 17 minutes.
> 
> 
> Imagine if she was drunk and expecting violence...




The tickets aren't cheap for fight nights, the dearest are the UFC ones which can cost hundreds of pounds, the cheapest are usually at least £75 each for not so good seats. The average prices for the smaller shows are £40-50 now (used to be £20ish when we started) as well as the drinks and possibly food, certainly transport, makes it not a cheap night out so punters expect something good for their money. A couple of good KOs is exciting but they also want some fighters especially the heavyweights go toe to toe for at least a couple of rounds. The spectators are more educated now than in the beginning when they just wanted 'kick boxing' and a couple of takedowns, they are appreciating the ground game more so a couple of technical fights from the lighter weights is good. What punters want is a 'war' ( another fanboy word lol) where fuelled by alcohol they can shout and cheer their favourites on while abusing the opponent. Nothing subtle, like boxing and the wrestling they like their 'baddies' and they like the flamboyant fighters. 

I remember a fight night in Manchester when MMA was new here, there had been an uproar in the local newspapers about the 'human cockfighting', and 'death in the cage' etc. Protests etc which of course attracted the more yobbish type of person to come and watch hoping for dismemberment, blood and guts. They walked out after it proved to be a night of skilled MMA ie groundwork and standup which they found to be boring. These days luckily MMA is much more accepted.

Conor sells seats, there's a lot who want to see him badly beaten, others who think he's the best thing since sliced bread so he's appealing to the UFC, when he stops selling tickets he'll be dumped. His antics good or bad are publicity, the UFC doesn't care whether they portray him or even them in a bad light, they don't see themselves as role models just a business.


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> His antics good or bad are publicity



Some of it might be intentional publicity, but I'm more inclined to think it's more just the variability of being human.

There are more sports "personalities" that make more negative news than he does - and I know people who are exponentially 'worse' on a weekly basis, if they were even partially famous they'd be in the headlines almost permanently...


----------



## Tez3

pdg said:


> Some of it might be intentional publicity, but I'm more inclined to think it's more just the variability of being human.




I always remember George Best's comment " I spent my money on women and booze, the rest I wasted'. A man who always made headlines outside football.

The UFC will more than tolerate any behaviour as long as it sells tickets, when that stops the fighter is gone.


----------



## Martial D

Tez3 said:


> Try being a promoter though and every fight finishing in the first minute, not so much fun, in fact it's a nightmare.



The odds of that ever happening would be astronomically low, even if you were trying to.

Much adieu about nothing.


----------



## CB Jones

I know the first thing I thought of when I heard the outcome of that fight....man I'm glad I didn't buy that fight.

A quick KO is great for an undercard match but if I am spending money I want to see good fights that are pretty even with KOs late in the 1st round or preferably in the other rounds.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Martial D said:


> Well sure, but that's really neither here nor there.
> 
> Evenly matched fights can and do also end in quick KO. Or are you that rare bird that likes to see the judges decide?



Just pointing out that your statement claiming short fights with quick knockouts are universally the favorite is factually incorrect.


----------



## Tez3

Martial D said:


> The odds of that ever happening would be astronomically low, even if you were trying to.
> 
> Much adieu about nothing.




Actually you are wrong...again. The problem is that anyone can set up a fight night and 'match' fighters and there's plenty of inexperienced fighters and coaches that will take fights without understanding who their opponent is going to be. More experienced and shall we say less honest fighters/coaches will take on an less experience opponent because it looks good on their record. The end result is that there are a lot of fights that end quickly.


----------



## Martial D

Tez3 said:


> Actually you are wrong...again. The problem is that anyone can set up a fight night and 'match' fighters and there's plenty of inexperienced fighters and coaches that will take fights without understanding who their opponent is going to be. More experienced and shall we say less honest fighters/coaches will take on an less experience opponent because it looks good on their record. The end result is that there are a lot of fights that end quickly.


You are always SUCH a pleasure to talk to!

Anyway, I guess I'll be wrong again when I say you are now talking about a full card of mismatches where the favored guy is a KO striker.

Ya, sure, I'm sure that happens ALL the time. Silly me.


----------



## Headhunter

Dirty Dog said:


> Just pointing out that your statement claiming short fights with quick knockouts are universally the favorite is factually incorrect.


I'm not getting involved in this silly argument but all I'll say is. When the fight of the year lists come out every year how many of them are 1st round finishes....not many


----------



## Headhunter

CB Jones said:


> I know the first thing I thought of when I heard the outcome of that fight....man I'm glad I didn't buy that fight.
> 
> A quick KO is great for an undercard match but if I am spending money I want to see good fights that are pretty even with KOs late in the 1st round or preferably in the other rounds.


Welcome to Mma the sport that anything can happen. The way to not have that disappointment is to go watch WWE instead


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> Ah if only it worked like that, most fight promoters don't pay bonuses for KOs, being left with a lot of fans who were settling in for a night of fights and drinking aren't happy at only having ten minutes of actual fighting after paying for tickets and transport etc. they actually feel cheated, I know it sounds illogical but that's how it is.



What do you mean if only?

That is how the UFC works.

And with a quick look. McGregor got a fight bonus for his 40 second ko.

UFC 246 post-fight bonuses: Conor McGregor one of five POTN winners


----------



## Headhunter

UFC 146 - Wikipedia

UFC 146 is the only card I can remember off the top of my head being all finishes (main card) the longest fight went 3:14 in the second round.

Now yes they're all exciting finishes but none were contenders for fight of the year. But I doubt any of the crowd went home disappointed either.

Obviously some will only want To see a KO and some will want to see a back and forth exciting fight. There's no right or wrong to this question its just preference. I like both I like a quick KO as much as the next guy but I also appreciate a back and forth battle that goes 5 rounds but I don't enjoy as much a guy getting a takedown and controlling a guy for 5 rounds and not doing any damage. 

It's all preference.

From a promotions standpoint you want a mix you don't want all fights going the distance but you also don't want all of them over in 30 seconds either.


----------



## Tez3

drop bear said:


> What do you mean if only?
> 
> That is how the UFC works.
> 
> And with a quick look. McGregor got a fight bonus for his 40 second ko.
> 
> UFC 246 post-fight bonuses: Conor McGregor one of five POTN winners




Er my post is self explanatory, sure the UFC works like that but as I said most promotions don't. There is life outside of the UFC you know, where most fighters actually fight.

Bully for Conor getting a bonus but the point of my posts wasn't what the UFC do which of course if you'd understood my posts you'd know.


----------



## Headhunter

drop bear said:


> What do you mean if only?
> 
> That is how the UFC works.
> 
> And with a quick look. McGregor got a fight bonus for his 40 second ko.
> 
> UFC 246 post-fight bonuses: Conor McGregor one of five POTN winners


Dana would give mcgregor a bonus if he got into a fight in the hotel after the card had finished so yeah


----------



## Buka

From different perspectives.....

When you first start fighting you try to stay calm in the dressing room. You already know where you are on the card and bide your time with your corner men/trainers. When you're a rookie and there's a lot of first round finishes leading up to your fight, your nerves tend to amp up a bit as what you perceive as the lead up - gets thrown out the window. It becomes easier as you have more fights under your belt.

As a corner man you know your fighter and keep him calm and ready in the dressing room. But people come and go backstage  and sometimes when they come through the door you hear the crowd going crazy outside over something or other. Sometimes that makes your fighter get amped up too early, sometimes it doesn't.

When you're a judge - first round finishes are great. You can actually appreciate them. You can't really enjoy a fight when judging as you can't watch the fight as you would as a spectator. My wife and I were MMA judges back on the East coast. There were several fight cards where we never had to render a decision as all were early knock outs or submissions. That's called Easy Money with the best seats in the house.


----------



## Tez3

Buka said:


> You can't really enjoy a fight when judging as you can't watch the fight as you would as a spectator




That's the mistake the fan boys make when they pontificate on fights, they don't know how to actually judge a fight. I totally agree you can't enjoy the fights you are judging.


----------



## Steve

Conor is a talented fighter, a shrewd businessman, and has a screw loose.  That whole kerfuffle with khabib wasn’t just standard pre fight shenanigans.  


Martial D said:


> The odds of that ever happening would be astronomically low, even if you were trying to.
> 
> Much adieu about nothing.


sorry... reading along and saw this.  “Much adieu about nothing?”


----------



## CB Jones

Steve said:


> sorry... reading along and saw this. “Much adieu about nothing?”



I think its the Spanish version of the play


----------



## drop bear

Steve said:


> Conor is a talented fighter, a shrewd businessman, and has a screw loose.  That whole kerfuffle with khabib wasn’t just standard pre fight shenanigans.
> 
> sorry... reading along and saw this.  “Much adieu about nothing?”



When of course it should have been much agadoo about nothing.



Push pinaple shake the tree.


----------



## _Simon_

Headhunter said:


> Welcome to Mma the sport that anything can happen. The way to not have that disappointment is to go watch WWE instead


Hey! In WWE anything can happen! Lana and Bobby Lashley had an in-ring wedding ceremony, and both of their ex-partners came out to object, then Liv Morgan came out saying how could they do this, what they had was special. Everyone thought she was talking to Bobby, but NO... she meant Lana!

NO ONE saw that coming!

Carry on!


----------



## pdg

_Simon_ said:


> NO ONE saw that coming!



Except the script writers?


----------



## Tez3

drop bear said:


> When of course it should have been much agadoo about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Push pinaple shake the tree.




Totally apropos about nothing other than your username, have you seen the news report of the Scottish reporter fooled into think a koala she was about to hold was a very dangerous dropbear? Poor girl was armoured up and she was terrified, all over our news too, she'll never live it down. 

Brit TV reporter tricked into wearing armour and goggles to hold harmless koala after being told it’s 'highly dangerous'


----------



## drop bear

Tez3 said:


> Totally apropos about nothing other than your username, have you seen the news report of the Scottish reporter fooled into think a koala she was about to hold was a very dangerous dropbear? Poor girl was armoured up and she was terrified, all over our news too, she'll never live it down.
> 
> Brit TV reporter tricked into wearing armour and goggles to hold harmless koala after being told it’s 'highly dangerous'



Yes I saw that one.


----------

